# MADNESS AND MURDER



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

The trail of dead bodies piles up in San Francisco. Homicide cop, Mac Jackson, and a civilian are on a collision path while a sadistic killer evades them. Available in paperback and eBook.

5 star review on Amazon.com. 5 months at #1 on omnilit.com (2010):

Frustrated by the rising body count and lack of evidence, veteran homicide detective, Mac Jackson, questions his own ethics when he risks the life of an innocent young woman to trap a cunning and sadistic serial killer. Known for his uncanny precision with a hunch, he is all too aware that, this time, the stakes are much higher if his gamble fails to pay off.
Jessica Croft, withdrawn, vulnerable and emotionally scarred, moves from Sacramento to begin a new life in San Francisco with her twin brother, Judd. Ninety miles from the sinister, shameful secrets of her past, and the madness that tore their family apart, she hopes to find tranquility, maybe even love. However, her chance for happiness is short-lived when she suddenly finds herself the target of a relentless madman with a deadly agenda. Loath to continue living a life of fear, Jessica tells no one when she takes a bold risk to draw him out; dangerously unaware of the trap he has already set for her. Now nothing may be able to save her except the accuracy of a hunch.

Jenny Hilborne
Mystery Author
http://www.jfhilborne.com
http://www.jfhilborne.wordpress.com
http://twitter.com/JFHilborne
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Madness-and-Murder/100276173345429


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Welcome, Jenny!

Your book sounds intriguing. I have no problem searching for it on Amazon, but you might like to think about including links in future posts. 

Cheers
Vicki

EDIT: Found it!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds good, Jenny. Hey, we need to set you up with a cool sig that shows off your cover!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Forgot to add the link and the cover, thanks guys.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess the title 'Madness and Murder' says it all....


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

You're right about that, Mark. Quite a twisted tale.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

This book has been on my 'to read' list for ages. It sounds intriguing!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had some great reviews, Maria. My TBR list is long, also. *sigh* Never enough time.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

My 'to read' list is forever growing and is way out of control LOL.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Same here, but I'm getting through it.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Striking a balance between reading and writing and promoting is hard.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, it is and throw in a full time job on top and it's quite a juggling act.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Madness and Murder is up for nomination in both mystery AND thriller in the P&E poll. Voting closes tomorrow.
If you have time, please take a moment to vote for me. Thanks so much. 
http://www.critters.org/predpoll/novelmys.shtml


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jenny, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like a great book. Do you enjoy reading mysteries as well as writing them?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, I most certainly do. Funnily enough, it was reading mysteries that got me onto actually writing them. I'd wanted to for years, and even my English professor suggested I do it, but I was afraid to incase I sucked! I read a Sidney Sheldon mystery and it inspired me to do it. Madness and Murder is the first novel I've ever written so I'm beyond stoked to see it published.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Jenny, your book has been on my to-read list for quite some time. I'm going to get to it soon - even if I have to stop sleeping for a month!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Cool, although I recommend you catch up on sleep first. My book might stop you sleeping for a month! At least, it might if you live in San Francisco.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, Jenny. That interview you did with Joel Kirkpatrick was a hoot. Why not link it up here? It deserves way more eyes.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Great idea. He deserves the reads, he is hilarious. Read the Madness and Murder interview by Bojangles: http://thetaleisthething.blogspot.com/


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll have to check out that interview!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

It is funny, Mark. Bo-J is a hoot. By the way, my novel, a late entry in the Preditors and Editors readers poll, still scooped 3rd place for best mystery. Not bad for a late entry


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you. M&M is also on exhibit for the month of Feb as part of the 45th Local Authors Annual Exhibit at the San Diego library in downtown San Diego.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I've only been to San francisco once (about 1987). Went to a resturant named 'Ernie's' based on a tip from a friend. No sign out front or anything. Took me a few minutes to figure out it was pretty fancy eating.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

One of the things I love about San Francisco is the way some of the nicest restaurants are not obvious, kind of like finding a hidden gem. I use some of them in my novels - and then send a copy of my book to the restaurant. I just make sure I haven't left a body there.........


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats on getting 3rd place in the P&E poll, that's a tough poll to win, very competitive.  You can use their badge to promote your book as a top ten finisher.
Also, it's great that your book is being exhibited in a local library.  That should stir some interest!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, Maria. I didn't know about the P&E poll so my book was a very late entry. I was delighted to scoop 3rd place. I went to the pre-exhibit reception at the San Diego library and it was great fun, tons of author present. Quite an honor to see my book in the case there on display.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like a good read! Will have to put it on my "get to it already" reading list.  Best of luck with sales!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, Mark. My TBR list is kind of like that. I've been reading a lot of books for review lately so my own TBR list has been piling up.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish I had time to make a dent in my TBR list. Between the day job, kids, community obligations, the blog, and the book I'm trying to finish, I'm left with barely enough brain cells to successfully brush my teeth. Some day life will quiet down a little to make time for reading.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Same here, Mark. I also have a full time job with a 60 mile (each way) commute *sigh*. I look forward to the day when I can write full-time. I just started my 4th novel so I hope it'll be sometime soon


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The commute is a killer.    I had a simliar commute for several years but have worked in my home office since 2004. Takes a little getting used to but I don't know if I could go back to an office job after being so spoiled.  That said, the commute was always the best time to dream up things to write about.  These days air travel is the best.  I can knock out five or six pages during a one-hour flight!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

You're right, it is a killer. I resent the wasted time on the roads, up to 4 hours a day, so I use my rear window to advertise. Got to make the time productive. I also use the time to plot. Nothing helps plot a mystery faster than snaking your way through a metal line a mile along, with the sun glinting right in your eye.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Your premise definitely has me interested, Jenny. I'll be checking it out soon.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome, RJ. Thank you so much. You can also download the first chapter free at Scribd.com to sample it if you like. I've posted the first chapter of all my novels there. Feel free to check them out.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

It was a treat to feature you on my blog, Jen. But a much greater treat reading this outstanding book.
We loved San Francisco, living there nearly a year. You captured it, and brought back so many great memories for me.
Well done!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks so much, Joel. I set my first 3 books in San Fran and decided on England for my 4th one just for a change. Maybe I'll leave the bodies where some of my ex's hang out


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

Just loved this book! Definitely recommend!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks wonderful! Can't wait to dive in.


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

When is the next out? Is it set in San Fran as well


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Oooh, glad you asked  . No Alibi is my second suspense novel and, yes, it is set in San Francisco. It is due out on tax day. What better to spend your refund on than a brand new mystery novel?? I'm working on my 4th book now and decided to set it in England, for a change. All those narrow, twisting country lanes on a dark night just scream murder....don't they?


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

Love England! You should throw in some fae... I do love some fantasy! he he he


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

What's fae?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Fairies and, some would say, other magical creatures. 

Do you dip into paranormal at all?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't touched on the paranormal in my mysteries and thrillers but I did in a NaNo piece I wrote. The paranormal kind of freaks me out.


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL Jenny!

I'll have to find some books with hot elves to get you into them


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

You can try, Jen, but those pointy ears don't do it for me.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

be not afraid of the lit'l elves


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

Well you can run your fingers through they beautiful hair ... and cover the darn ears then.  hehe


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

This looks great. Thank goodness my Kindle came.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you. I love the Kindle, it's my new travel companion and a fab way to spend time waiting at the dentists, doctor etc. I've bought so many more books since I got it.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll be signing copies of Madness and Murder at the LA Festival of Books, USC campus, on April 30 and May 1st. If any of you are nearby, I hope you'll drop in and say hello.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

That's great news, good luck with the book signings, Jen.  I'm too far away to come along  Hope you sell loads!
Interesting that your next book is set in England, will it be a fictional town?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, Maria. My 2nd and 3rd books are in San Fran, the 4th (currently a work in progress) is set in England. The town is real (in Oxfordshire), some of the streets are fictional. Funnily enough, I've had to do more research for this one than any of the others, and I grew up in the next county. Weird.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Good luck on the signings, that's great!


----------



## Jeff Sherratt Novelist (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't wait to read your authentic take on Oxfordshire. I'm sure it will be a blast!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, Maria.

Jeff, I'm really excited about writing a book set in my homeland. I've driven around Oxford and spent plenty of time there, it's a cool place so I'll try to bring that out in my book.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I see you're from San Diego. I lived there for 26 years. Do any of your novels take place there?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, RJ. I haven't yet set a novel in San Diego, although I'm sure I will. Maybe the next one after my English setting. The research would certainly be easier


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157312011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_7_last

My book is currently at #15 on Amazon's hardboiled mystery chart. So excited, I just wanted to share. Woohoo


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Jenny. Your bounces on the Kindle listings yesterday were stunning. Pretty good book 2.


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

Saw you at #8 at one point today Jenny WOOT!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157312011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_7_last
> 
> My book is currently at #15 on Amazon's hardboiled mystery chart. So excited, I just wanted to share. Woohoo


Congrats, Jen! A fantastic accomplishment.

Miriam Minger


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. It was an exciting day...too bad it doesn't last a little longer *sigh*


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TLMX5C/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_YxUZqb0RA7KQ8

The target of a madman takes a bold risk to draw him out, unaware of the trap he has already set for her


----------

